# Marilyn's Marriage Ends On Christmas Eve



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Heh heh heh! This is an "Oddity" alright.  Manson, just like any person who picks music as their profession, doesn't need to be married. I questioned why he did it at the time, but just like with anything he does, I think it was just another of his publicity stunts. Van Teese shouldn't have been surprised that this wasn't exactly a marriage made in Heaven. After all, Warner has a habit of doing away with people he's the closest to. Just ask Trent Reznor or Geordie "Twiggy Ramirez" White.


----------

